# Water Car for LGB Uintah Locomotive



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

A friend wants to buy one of these for his Uintah Railways layout........apparently both LGB and Depot G Hobbies made similar units. Does anyone know where to find one?


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

Rare hard to find. One just sold on ebay week ago for like $450


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Tom, LGB never produced them, only Depot G Hobbies. Set up an ebay alert, that is your only hope. Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

How modifying the small water car by hlw.


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

I took a Bachmann Spectrum 2-6-0 tender and turned it into one. Wasn't hard to do at all. About hours worth of messing with it.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice conversation, possibly be used with other loco's or lines. LiG


----------



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

*Uintah Water Tank Cars*



ddrum31 said:


> I took a Bachmann Spectrum 2-6-0 tender and turned it into one. Wasn't hard to do at all. About hours worth of messing with it.



Nice job........I'll pass on your handy work sample to my friend.

He's also looking for the Gilsenite flatbed car loads that the Uintah RR used to carry.......again these were made by Depot G Hobbies and are hard to find for sale. I found small 1/2 inch scale burlap sacks on eBay, two tied onto a pallet, but at $8.95 too expensive.


----------



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

Dan - If you mean their mini-series water tanker, it's not representative of the water tank cars used on the Uintah RR, and that's how he wants to set up his layout..........modelled after the actual Uintah RR.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

LGB333$$$$ said:


> Nice job........I'll pass on your handy work sample to my friend.
> 
> He's also looking for the Gilsenite flatbed car loads that the Uintah RR used to carry.......again these were made by Depot G Hobbies and are hard to find for sale. I found small 1/2 inch scale burlap sacks on eBay, two tied onto a pallet, but at $8.95 too expensive.


I have three of these loads and can tell you how to replicate them.

Mamma Mia! Defrost/Cook up some ravioli and stack it like a bunch of gilonite sacks and make a casting of the stack.


----------



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

toddalin said:


> I have three of these loads and can tell you how to replicate them.
> 
> Mamma Mia! Defrost/Cook up some ravioli and stack it like a bunch of gilonite sacks and make a casting of the stack.



That would be super.......looking forward to your technique! I notice you Gilsonite load isn't the coal color like the ones that Depot G Hobbies made.

I found the below burlap sacks on eBay that could be spray painted but they're too expensive.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I painted mine to be sand bags. Engineering came up with the design to reduce water splashing onto the track. Not a good thing on a grade.


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

I have one of those tenders/water cars, and will let it go for around $1000, including the body mounted Kadee couplers, and shipping to anywhere other than the Antarctic, or Tasmania.
Fred Mills


----------



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

*Uintah Water Tank Cars*



Fr.Fred said:


> I have one of those tenders/water cars, and will let it go for around $1000, including the body mounted Kadee couplers, and shipping to anywhere other than the Antarctic, or Tasmania.
> Fred Mills


Fred - Appreciate the offer but $1000 is a little steep for my friend's budget. One sold on eBay recently for around $550 that he was outbid on, but he'd probably offer a similar price for anyone's tank car in excellent condition. I'm installing Massoth automatic uncouplers on his LGB Uintah and associated rolling stock, so the Kadee couplers aren't desired. And don't worry, he's not located in Tasmania or Alaska! You can email me if you want to chat: [email protected]

Thanks
Tom


----------

